# Arm Wrestling



## pumpthatiron (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi, i'm sorry if this has been discussed before but can anyone give me some good exercises to get better at arm wrestling?  thanks


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 5, 2004)

Any excercise that you will make you stronger will most likely make you a better arm wrestler.


----------



## Mortality (Oct 6, 2004)

it's mostly genetics, some even argue that arm wrestling strength cannot be trained, but that's a bit extreme.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 6, 2004)

Strength training i assume would help as it will make you stronger?

Heavy weight / low reps


----------



## sabre81 (Oct 6, 2004)

work those forearms.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

sabre81 said:
			
		

> work those forearms.


   If you can get his/hers wrist on edge and come over the top with yours you got the match...as long as you have some strength to back it up.  Arm wrestling involves alot of muscles so just do some weight training and get stronger.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 6, 2004)

Forearms are definitely important.  I also think that core training could be useful to keep your torso stiff and transfer more power to the wrestling arm, although this is just a hypothesis.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

Pimp sounds like it makes sense to me my man


----------



## madden player (Oct 6, 2004)

Arm wrestling is one of those things that you are good at or you are not.  I would arm wrestle anyone as a teen and I was big and strong and trained with weights and I would lose routinely to fat old men that never trained a day in their lives or skinny ass kids.

If it is something you are naturally good at, all weight training should help.  Some extra rotator cuff and forearm work would probably be really helpful.


----------



## mPK (Dec 3, 2005)

this sucks. I do some weights. not much but i have been told i'm pumped. (i know for a fact that i am stronger than other guys i hang with, and i look it). but when i arm wrestle, I lose like i am the weakest guy around. it sucks. I have even upped the workout on my arms and that, slight improvement but i still lose. 

I think its that i get to a point where i can't push any harder. i can't apply any more force and then i just give up, i mean i can hold them and they can't go any further, but i can't either, i just give up (obviously there are some beastly guys that just slap my hands down like they flies or something, lol).

 any tips/pointers. and do you know where i can get more information on exercising the forearms?


----------



## hp192003 (Dec 3, 2005)

I would assume that exercising rotator cuffs would aid in your arm wrestling. If you think of the movement made during arm wrestling, this is very similar to particular rotator cuff exercises.


----------



## silencer (Dec 3, 2005)

This post is like over a year old....but anyway.........tbh I am quite interested in the Dynamics behind Arm Wrestling. I've always been good at it for some reason, and when I weight train I become insanely good at it. I am not bullshitting when I I say I took on 6 people either my size or larger 1 after another without more then a minutes break inbetween and beat everyone when I was out partying, all German big boys, lol. I know the length of your arm makes a big difference as in the "Lever" also the stiffening of the torso I thought it would mainly the shoulder muscles at work, although forearm, pectoral and back would play a part.

Anyways I'm sure someone more knowledgable can pick up on the subject and point to rotary exercises to help, as well as point out certain muscle fibers which probably play a part Slow/Fast, furthermore strength/size are misleading to a certain extent, which is another issue, and the other issues probably will be pointed out too


----------



## mPK (Dec 3, 2005)

i knew the thread was old. just thought i would post in here, rather than make a whole new thread and get shouted at for not using the search feature or something.


----------



## silencer (Dec 3, 2005)

yea...fair enough, lets see who can enlighten us then...i always wondered why I was good at arm wrestling


----------



## silencer (Dec 3, 2005)

OK I did a little research, this should get you on your way :

http://www.geocities.com/armwrestlingforum/Home.htm

And for exercises :

http://www.geocities.com/armwrestlingforum/armwrestlingbasicexercise.htm


I hope that helps


----------



## silencer (Dec 3, 2005)

heres another interesting link i found :

http://www.pinarm.com/Armwrestling/CompetitiveArmwrestling.htm


----------



## Myztek (Dec 3, 2005)

I was going to make this same topic, since I arm wrestle a lot at school. 

In my opinion, one of the best ways to get better at arm wrestling is just by arm wrestling.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2005)

If possible, I would also try to rig up something using a cable stack where you are actually in arm wrestling position.  You could practice speed slams, slow takedowns, heavy negatives, and isometric contractions.  All of which would transfer to arm wrestling pretty well I think.

Doing some internal rotations would be another good exercise for arm wrestling.  Internal rotators would seem to be very important.


----------



## KEFE (Dec 3, 2005)

focus on wrists and forearms


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 4, 2005)

I would say arm wrestling is a genetic thing.  I am a little guy (always have been) but for some reason I could beat people who were bigger and stronger than me at arm wrestling.  I used to have a friend who would put money on me at party's and it was great, cause if you look at my size you would think you'd be able to kill me but it was quite the contrary.  Honestly I think I should get into some under 150 lb tournaments, I think I actually might have a chance at winning.  The bad part about arm wrestling is whenever I pull too hard I end up pulling some muscle in my bicep...And it hurts like a son of a bitch for a week or so.


----------



## njc (Dec 4, 2005)

The most important exercise amongst arm wrestlers is towel squeezes


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 4, 2005)

I would do farmers' walks, back exercises, internal rotation movements and specific core work specializing in unilateral movements and the obliques.


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 5, 2005)

I would say work those front delts and also i would say the forearms would also be involved quite a bit.


----------



## benverner (Dec 5, 2005)

It's actually about 50% genetics and 50% technique IMO.

There are guys in their 50's that have been champs for years and years and never weight trained a day.  By coincidence they happen to have forearms like popeye and can probably wrist curl 300lbs.  So you can make yourself better but only marginally IMO.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 5, 2005)

To say that it's genetic is just ludicrous.  It's like saying someone is genetically inclined to be better at ping pong...If you have longer arms and better technique and a reasonable amount of forearm strength....you will be tough to beat, period..whoever said that the best way to get better at arm wrestling is to arm wrestle is on the right track...that's how you get better at ANYTHING....to DO it..


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 5, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> To say that it's genetic is just ludicrous. It's like saying someone is genetically inclined to be better at ping pong...If you have longer arms and better technique and a reasonable amount of forearm strength....you will be tough to beat, period..whoever said that the best way to get better at arm wrestling is to arm wrestle is on the right track...that's how you get better at ANYTHING....to DO it..



It's not totally ridiculous. Some people are born with certain muscles being naturally strong - someone, therefore, has probably been born with the main muscles used in armwrestling being naturally strong. I definitely agree, however, that it can be trained to a great degree.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 5, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> To say that it's genetic is just ludicrous.  It's like saying someone is genetically inclined to be better at ping pong...If you have longer arms and better technique and a reasonable amount of forearm strength....you will be tough to beat, period..whoever said that the best way to get better at arm wrestling is to arm wrestle is on the right track...that's how you get better at ANYTHING....to DO it..




If that's the case then why was my tiny 12 year old (5 ft, 100lb, never lifted a day in my life) ass able to beat 14 and 15 year old kids, who were not only taller than me but also had 50 lbs on me.  I wasn't jerking off like a mad man at the age of 12 so that doesn't explain the forearm strength and at 5ft with my shoes on,  I highly doubt I had long arms.  Maybe the fact that I watched the movie Over the Top like 4 times may of helped my technique....Who knows.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 5, 2005)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> If that's the case then why was my tiny 12 year old (5 ft, 100lb, never lifted a day in my life) ass able to beat 14 and 15 year old kids, who were not only taller than me but also had 50 lbs on me.  I wasn't jerking off like a mad man at the age of 12 so that doesn't explain the forearm strength and at 5ft with my shoes on,  I highly doubt I had long arms.  Maybe the fact that I watched the movie Over the Top like 4 times may of helped my technique....Who knows.



So is the arm wrestling gene dominant or recessive??  Look dude, I don't know you and don't give a shit about ur arm wrestling record...and I'm not going to sit here and explain to you why you are so goddamn great at arm wrestling when for all I know ur full of shit.  Arm wrestling is simple physics...force(applied by various muscles) is multiplied by leverage, leverage either by longer arms or superior technique or both.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 6, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> So is the arm wrestling gene dominant or recessive??  Look dude, I don't know you and don't give a shit about ur arm wrestling record...and I'm not going to sit here and explain to you why you are so goddamn great at arm wrestling when for all I know ur full of shit.  Arm wrestling is simple physics...force(applied by various muscles) is multiplied by leverage, leverage either by longer arms or superior technique or both.




Listen, I see what your saying.  Strength, form, leverage...It makes sense.  All i'm saying is people either have it or they don't.  You'll find that some of these big, strong guys who look like monsters will get beat by guys half there size.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 6, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> So is the arm wrestling gene dominant or recessive?? Look dude, I don't know you and don't give a shit about ur arm wrestling record...and I'm not going to sit here and explain to you why you are so goddamn great at arm wrestling when for all I know ur full of shit. Arm wrestling is simple physics...force*(applied by various muscles)* is multiplied by leverage, leverage either by longer arms or superior technique or both.



We're saying that, for some people, the main muscles used in arm wrestling are naturally stronger than those same muscles in most other people... Using your little model, if the force output of the muscles increases, so will the actual force generated assuming all else is equal, thus giving the person with the stronger muscles an advantage.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 6, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> We're saying that, for some people, the main muscles used in arm wrestling are naturally stronger than those same muscles in most other people... Using your little model, if the force output of the muscles increases, so will the actual force generated *assuming all else is equal*, thus giving the person with the stronger muscles an advantage.



*sigh* this is my last post on this subject.  What u are posing is a hypothetical situation that is only correct in an extremely controlled environment.  The reason I say it's not an issue of genetics is because technique and knowing how to apply pressure and how to use the leverage you have to ur advantage is more important than the amount of red vs white muscle fibers in ur shoulders/forearms/bicep...and technique is learned..not inherited.  And THIS would explain why the smaller guy beats the bigger guys....wouldn't you agree??


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 6, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> *sigh* this is my last post on this subject. What u are posing is a hypothetical situation that is only correct in an extremely controlled environment. The reason I say it's not an issue of genetics is because technique and knowing how to apply pressure and how to use the leverage you have to ur advantage is more important than the amount of red vs white muscle fibers in ur shoulders/forearms/bicep...and technique is learned..not inherited. And THIS would explain why the smaller guy beats the bigger guys....wouldn't you agree??



I already said I agreed that it is possible to train to a high degree. I just wanted to make sure you saw the point being made by the opposition since that's just about the only important thing in any given argument IMO.

Oh, and it doesn't have to be in a very controlled environment. Just take two kids who are about the same size and weight with absolutely no experience in technique. Whoever wins most likely has the genetically superior musculature to win. Even if they won by a tiny bit, it still means they had the stronger particular muscles necessary to arm wrestle.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 6, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Oh, and it doesn't have to be in a very controlled environment. Just take two kids who are about the same size and weight with absolutely no experience in technique. Whoever wins most likely has the genetically superior musculature to win. Even if they won by a tiny bit, it still means they had the stronger particular muscles necessary to arm wrestle.




What if one of those kids plays video games for fun and the other started playing little league ball at the age of six?  If the little slugger wins does it mean he's genetically gifted?? no.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 6, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> What if one of those kids plays video games for fun and the other started playing little league ball at the age of six? If the little slugger wins does it mean he's genetically gifted?? no.



No, but it still goes back to who has the stronger musculature, not necessarily the better technique. What if the kid who played video games was the winner? Then it would be genetics... Round and round we can go. My point is simply that some people are inclined to have those particular muscles genetically stronger than most other people.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 6, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> So is the arm wrestling gene dominant or recessive??  Look dude, I don't know you and don't give a shit about ur arm wrestling record...and I'm not going to sit here and explain to you why you are so goddamn great at arm wrestling when for all I know ur full of shit.  Arm wrestling is simple physics...force(applied by various muscles) is multiplied by leverage, leverage either by longer arms or superior technique or both.


----------



## LexusGS (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm pretty good at arm wrestling. I was good at it from nature and I can't really say that lifting made me any better at it.


----------



## Spitfire (Dec 6, 2005)

Ive never lost, its all about leverage, I have long arms


----------



## fletcher6490 (Dec 6, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Ive never lost, its all about leverage, I have long arms



OK, I have seen the case of the 6'6" guy who weighs 170 lbs and just kicks everyone's ass at arm wrestling (had a guy just like that in high school).  I'll give you guys your leverage argument for that one, but that still doesn't explain the 6'6" 170 lb guy who gets beat by anyone that has a pulse.  How does arm wrestling not have anything to do with genetics....You guys are crazy.




			
				LexusGS said:
			
		

> I'm pretty good at arm wrestling. I was good at it from nature and I can't really say that lifting made me any better at it.



That's how I feel.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 6, 2005)

I remember arm wrestling my brother. He's older and taller with longer arms, but I'm a lot stronger than he is. He probably can still beat me though. I remember saying it was unfair when I was little because his arms were longer. He told me to put my arm on a phonebook and wouldn't listen when I told him it wouldn't help. He beat me again and started doing a victory dance. Damn these memories...


----------

